# حفل فرقة طيور الجنة



## الدعيع (13 يونيو 2012)

في إنتظاركم يوم الأحد 27 / 07 / 1433 هـ










مع الحفل المميز لفريق طيور الجنة 
بالصالة المغطاه بالرياض

فعاليات ... وجوائز ... وسحوبات ... والمزيد في إنتظاركم

مع فرقة طيور الجنه ونجومها اللامعين
جوال / 0555847330 / 0552822292
www.qyadat.com
​


----------

